# can rabbits sense emotions?



## mstu_09 (Dec 5, 2012)

Was just wondering if rabbits can sense emotions? Can anyone give me an example


----------



## zebraprint (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure on this, but I do know they can sense anxiety in a person, resulting in them becoming anxious as well. I'd like to think they do sense general emotions. When I'm calm and relaxing watching a movie, usually I can cuddle up with my bunnies and expect them to veg out with me at the same time. All animals have some sense of what a human nearby is up to... but just my two cents


----------



## ams1786 (Dec 5, 2012)

Are you talking about sensing emotions in people? If so, I'd definitely say yes, though they might interpret them differently than we do. I've noticed that when I'm angry or stressed bun will sometimes ignore me or stay far away from me, even though it's just how I feel on the inside and I'm not stomping around or anything. If I'm calm or cheerful, she's much more likely to seek out affection. A rabbit can also definitely tell the tone of your voice from just inflection even if you're speaking at the same volume.

If you're asking whether rabbits can feel emotions, then you definitely haven't been around one before.


----------



## mstu_09 (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah thanks i thought so just wanted to know. Well i havent been around them before just got two about two weeks ago so im just beginning to learn


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 6, 2012)

I definitely think my rabbits can sense my emotions. If I come home from work and go out to the barn upset or uptight, the rabbits are all on alert, watching me, trying to figure out what the "threat" is. If I walk out there in a good mood, they usually won't even get up for me... (Well, until I open the feed bin! LOL!) And of course, there is no way I can stay stressed or upset for very long around my rabbits... nothing calms me down faster than taking care of my rabbits!
When I'm at a show, if I get uptight or stressed, I find my rabbits are stressed too. They are more squirmy and tense. But if I am calm, they are calm and easier to handle. And it doesn't matter how fast I'm picking up and putting down the rabbits, just how stressed/tense/uptight I am. Give yourself time to "learn" your bunnies, and give them time to "learn" you. Trust is a huge issue with rabbits... give them time to trust you.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 6, 2012)

i think any animal can. if i am crying and feeling extremely down, it is the only time sebi will come to me and let me scratch his head and he melts for me. murphy gets agitated when im sad, though, and turns demanding and thumpy


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 6, 2012)

I agree, I think any animal can. I mean, body language is how animals primarily communicate, right? So it makes sense they would be able to recognize that on at least a basic level.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 6, 2012)

I *think* they can sense fear, and they themselves become fearful. Same with anxiety. I'm not positive though!  I know dogs are that way; if a dog senses fear, it may become fearful as well, or it may be on alert. That's why they are so good at detecting robbers, for example. They can tell if its a robber because obviously the robber will be very nervous and anxious, and dogs pick up on that.


----------

